# Auswahl eine Zeile von einer HTML Tabelle im Servlet



## spirit (4. Nov 2011)

Hallo leute,

Ich habe einer Klasse A die mir eine Tabelle (aus einer Datenbank) in einem Servlet anzeigt nach einer Parameter Eingabe, das funktioniert auch bis dahin. Nach dem der HTMLTabelle angezeigt wird, möchte ich eine Zeile der HTML auswählen können (Ohne ein JTable zu Nützen).

Ich wollte gern wissen ob es möglich ist eine Zeile von einer HTML Tabelle auszuwählen und wenn ja wie?

Vielen Dank fuer eure Ideen im voraus.


----------



## ARadauer (4. Nov 2011)

> (Ohne ein JTable zu Nützen).


Das würde auch nicht gehen... wie auch? Das Servlet generiert der HTML Code das im Browser einfach angezeigt wird und JTable ist eine Swing Komponente... das sind zwei ganz andere Welten...

Die Frage ist was du mit auswählen meinst. Hast du ein Beispiel? JavaScript ist mal ein guter Ansatz...


----------



## spirit (5. Nov 2011)

ARadauer ich meine als beispiel wie denn unten wo ich Zeile 2 auswählen würde (mit z11) wo ich als beispiel die Zelle z11 als schluessel fuer meinem Tabelle aus einen Datenbank identifizieren wuerde. Geht das mit einem einfach HTML Tabelle?
In javascript kenne ich mit nicht so aus 



h1 h2 h3 h4
         z11 z12 z13 z14
         z21 z22 z23 z24


----------



## membersound (11. Nov 2011)

Du könntest eine Checkbox erstellen, und darüber dann mit ActionListener oder so die Tabellenzeile einfärben. Oder mit einem Button die Zeile verarbeiten, dessen Checkbox ausgewählt ist.
So als Ansatz.


----------



## itomski (14. Nov 2011)

du könntest mit jquery die interaktion mit den zeilen beobachten lassen.

das ganze würde in etwa wie folgt aussehen:

$('#idDeinerTabelle tr').click(function(){
    //TODO das was passieren soll
});

und dann kannst du die kuh fliegen lassen... ;-)


----------

